# sakvaka has joined us as a moderator of the Finnish forum



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Sakvaka will be moderating the Suomi (Finnish) forum.

Sakvaka, welcome to the moderator team and I look forward to working with you!

Mike


----------



## Sowka

*Hey, that's great news!  Welcome to the team, Sakvaka! *


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*Welcome to the team, Sakvaka!  *


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao time, nome esquisito!


----------



## swift

Onneksi olkoon, Sakvaka! Paljon onnea. 







P.S. Your avatar still _scares_ me!​


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Toivotan sakvakan tervetulleeksi! / I welcome sakvaka on board!

GOM


----------



## Gévy

Welcome to the team! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Quaeitur

Welcome Sakvaka!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*I'm terribly late but...WELCOME!! *


----------



## Hakro

Eivät olisi voineet valita parempaa miestä. Toivotan onnea!


----------



## sakvaka

Kiitoksia kaikille ja antoisia keskustelupäiviä tutulla uusvanhalla foorumilla! 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Tervetuloa Sakvaka  and belated onnea!! 
Laura


----------



## swift

Onnea became one of my favourite words.


----------



## Angel.Aura

swift said:


> Onnea became one of my favourite words.


Love it!


----------



## Tunalagatta

Oh no, how did I miss this? Welcome, Sakvaka! .


----------

